# موسوعه العجائب والغرائب



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

*كيف يقف الشعر خوفـــــا؟*​ 


*




*​ 


*عندما يشتد الفزع بانسان يحدث أحياناً أن يقف شعر رأسه منتصبأ ويبدأ ذلك الاحساس ينتاب أسفل الرقبة من الخلف ... ينتج عن مجموعة مترابطة من العضلات الصغيرة تشتد وتمط معها سطح الجلد حتى جذور "منابت " الشعر ... ويمكن مشاهدة هذه الظاهرة بشكل أوضح فى الحيوانات مثل القط اذا أفزعه كلب .. أو طارد قط اخر .. حينئذ ينفش شعر ذيله وكل فرائه ليبدو أكبر حجما ليخيف عدوه.*​


*



*​ 
*
لغز العمالقة والاقزام​*


*



​​​​*


*أظهرت بعض الابحاث العلمية أن سبب العملقة يرجع أساسا إلى الغدة النخامية الواقعة أسفل الدماغ وراء الأنف مباشرة وهى تعتبر أهم الغدد التى تفرز إفرازا داخليا يؤثر على طول الإنسان أو قصره .. فمن المعلوم أن هذه الغدد تضبط الجسم وتحفظ توازنه من حيث السمنة أو النحافة وحدة الذهن والبلادة وتساعد على نشاط الدورة الدموية أو خمولها وغير ذلك!*​

*وللغدة النخامية جملة وظائف أخرى أهمها إفراز مواد تجرى مع الدم وتنمى العظام .. فإذا كان هذا الإفراز قليلا صار الإنسان قزماً وإذا زاد إلى حد الإفراط نمت العظام وطالت حتى يصبح صاحبها عملاقاً وهذه الغدد منقسمة إلى جسمين .. جسم خلفى وجسم أمامى وكلاهما فى محجر عظمى كأنه جمجمة صغيرة داخل جمجمة رأس الانسان .. وقد ثبت بالفحص بأشعة إإكس (السينية) أن هذه الغدد تكون كبيرة جدا عند الجبابرة (العمالقة) وصغيرة جدا عند الأقزام .. ومما يعزى إلى هذه الغدد أيضاً أنها تعدل نسبة الملح فى الدم فتجعله ثابتا أو مساويا نسبته فى ماء البحر ,,, *​​



*



*
*تنيــن حــــى*​*






​ 

تنين الكومودو هو أكبر سحليه فى العالم .. حيث ينمو الى 10 أقدام "3 أمتار" ويزن 300رطل " 140 كيلو جرام " يعيش فى بعض مناطق من الجزر فى اندونيسيا ولا سيما فى جزيرة كومودو .. ولما كانت هذه الجزيرة غير آهلة بالسكان فلم يعرف سوى القليل عن هذه السحلية العملاقة لزمن طويل .. وليس هذا التنين متوحشاً ولكنه أحياناً ولكنه أحياناً يقتل الخنازير البرية والقردة والغزلان ويأكلها .. وبعد وجبة كبيرة يستريح "تنين الكومودو" لمدة أسبوع لا يتناول خلاله طعاماً .​






لماذا تنام (تنمل) أجزاء من أجسامنا؟!​*​ 


*



*​ 


*أنت تجلس القرفصاء اردت أن تنهض لتمشى ولكن مع الخطوة الاولى .. تعثرت دون أن تزل قدمك بعائق ما ... ما هذا؟!!!*
*إن إحدى ساقيك قد نامت (نملت) .. وحتى "تستيقظ" عليك أن تثب أو تحجل على الساق الأخرى.*
*أما الاحساس بالوخز الذى قد تشعر به عندما ينمل جزء من جسمك فعادة ما يحدث لأنك ضغطت على عصب ما بين عظمة من عظامك وبين شىء آخر صلب .*​


*فمثلا عندما تجلس على كرسى غير مريح وتضع ساقا فوق الاخرى أو تدلى ذراعك من مسند ذلك الكرسى وتبقى على ذلك الوضع لفترة فعندما يقع عصب ما تحت ضغط يصبح سريان الدم محكوما مما يترتب عليه عدوم وصول إشارات ذلك العصب إلى المخ فتشعر كما لو أن هناك دبابيس وإبراً توخز ذلك الجزء الذى نام! ,,,*​ 
*



*
*ألـ**ــوان لا نراهـــــــــــا *​*






​ 

تذهب للسباحة فى يوم معتدل الطقس .. الشمس لا تسطع بقوة والهواء ليس حاراً .. ومع ذلك تلفح الشمس بشرتك .. لماذا ؟​



الضوء هو الذى يسبب لفحة الشمس هذه .. لكنه ضوء لا تراه .. وعندما تفصل الالوان الموجودة فى شعاع الشمس تحصل على ألوان الطيف السبعة المختلفة . أو قوس قزح .. يكون لهذا الطيف حزمة ضوء حمراء على أحد الطرفين وحزمة ضوء بنفسجية على الطرف الآخر وتتراوح باقى الألوان بين هذين الاثنين .. ​


على أن هناك أشعة من الضوء لا نراها وهى توجد تحت طرف الحزمة الحمراء ونسميها "الاشعة تحت الحمراء " وفوق طرف الحزمة البنفسجية ونسميها " الأشعة فوق البنفسجية 
".
للعلم الأشعة فوق البنفسجية هى التى تسبب سمرة البشرة وحروق الشمس .
أما الأشعة تحت الحمراء فهى التى تجعلك تحس بحرارة الشمس​






لماذا تبدو الشمس أكبر وهى قرب الأفق؟​*​*


​ 

ترجع الريادة الظاهرية فى حجم الشمس والقمر عندما يصبح كل منهما عند الأفق الى سبب نفسى حيث تعودت عين البشر أن تقارن بين حجوم الأجسام بالنسبة الى حجوم أخرى فى مجال الرؤية .. ولذلك عندما تكون الأجرام السماوية فوق رؤوسنا فانها تخرج عن مجال الرؤية فتبدو أصغر حجما ويمكنك أن تتحقق من صحة هذا الكلام أذا نظرت الى الشمس وهى فى الأفق عند الغروب خلال ورقة بها ثقب يسمح لك برؤية الشمس دون رؤية الأجسام الأخرى حينئذ سترى الشمس فى نفس حجمها عندما تكون رأسية فوقنا ..​



أما بالنسبة للقمر فكان ينبغى أن تراه أكبر عندما يكون رأسياً فوق رؤوسنا عنه عندما يكون فى الأفق على الأقل بمقدار 1 على 60 من المرة .. الا أن هذا التغير من الصعب تمييزه بالعين المجردة .. الأمر الذى يدعو الى الاعتقاد بأنه عامل نفسى صرف​





​*​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

*أكبر بحيرة أحدثها زلزال*​ 


*



*​ 

*إن بحيرة ساريز الواقعة فى اعلى جبال بامير تكونت فى عام 1911م اثر زلزال أثار انهيارا فى الصخور مما أدى إلى تغيير مجرى النهر بارتانج الذى يستمر جريانه اليوم تحت الصخور فإن الخزان الذى كونه الزلزال يضم 15 مليار متر مكعب من الماء البارد والنقى جداً .. وهذه البحيرة الفريدة من نوعها يبلغ طولها 55 كيلو مترا وهى من أجمل معالم لطاجيكستان ,,,*​

​*



جبــــــــــــــل فوجــــــــــــى *​ 


*



*​ 


*هذا الجبل الجميل فى اليابان هو أحد أشهر البراكين الساكنة فى ىالعالم .. يبلغ ارتفاع هذا الجبل 3776 مترأ وهو أعلى جبال اليابان .. وتغطى الثلوج جوانبه الالية فى الشتاء وحتى فى الصيف يبقى بعض الثلج على قمته ..*​


*يصعد العديد من اليابانيين الى قمة هذا الجبل كل عام لأن ديانتهم المسماه "شنتو" تجعله مقدساً لديهم .. يصعد هؤلاء الناس الى الفوهة وهى مكان غائر على القمة أحدثه اخر انفجار فى عام 1707م .. منذ ذلك الحين وهذا البركان ساكن .. لكن البخار قد شوهد احيانا وهو يخرج من شقوق بالصخر فى قاع الفوهة رغم أن هذا البركان ساكن فانه لم يخمد تماما. *​ 
​*



**من عجـــــــــــــــــــــائب الطبيـــــــــعة *​ 


*



*​ 


*تنشأ يومياً على سطح الأرض حوالى 45000 عاصفة رعدية تعادل قدرة كل منها قدرة القنبلة الذرية .. وقد حدث فى عام 1800م أن سقط من السماء اثناء عاصفة رعدية عدد من سرطان البحر والأسماك فى ورستر بانجلترا .. التى تبعد عن البحر مسافة 64 كم (40 ميل ) فقد انتشلت تيارات الهواء الهائلة الصاعدة فى السحاب الرعدى الماء من البحر بما يحويه من السرطانات والأسماك...*​


*وغالبا ما تنشأ العواصف الرعدية عندما تكون الرؤية جيدة والهواء فى حالة من عدم الاستقرار ..تبدأ بظهور بعض السحب الركامية الزغبية الخفيفة التى تنمو بالتدريج الى ارتفاعات تكفى لتكوين الثلج وتصبح القمة سحاباً ثلجياً ينتشر الى الخارج على هيئة السندان .. وعندها تصل طاقة السحاب الرعدى الى ما يكفى لنشاطها عدة ساعات.*​ 
​*



**الأشجـــــــــــــــار المفترســـــــــــــة*​ 


*



*​ 


*فى بعض الغابات الاستوائية .. ينمو نوع من الأشجار يعرف بالأشجار المفترسة .. حيث تبدأ حياتها على جذع احدى الأشجار الأخرى وعندما تكسوه بكتله من الجذور تقوم بخنقه حتى الموت .*
*يظهر هذا الأمر جلياً فى الغابات الاستوائية الكثيفة التى يشتد التنافس فيها من أجل البقاء .. ومنها أشجار التين التى تنمو فى البرازيل .. حيث تنبت بذورها فوق أغصان احدى الأشجار العالية ..*​


*وتكون البداية فرعاً ينمو حول الساق وآخر يهبط الى قاع الأرض ممتدأ حول الجذر ومتدلياً فى الهواء ويحصل النبات على حاجته من الماء والغذاء مما يتجمع فى شقوق الأرض الخاصة بالعائل .*
*ولا تعتبر الشجرة المفترسة عندئذ متطفلة لأنها لا تمتص غذائها من أنسجة العائل .. لكنها تعتمد على جذورها الهابطة الى التربة ..*​ 

*وتزداد سرعة ونمواً وصلابة مع الأيام وتكون كثيراً من الأفرع والاوراق مع الجذور التى تكون شبكة الأنسجة التى تخنق العائل بعنف من خلال قبضة تشبه اطباق مارد ضخم ينقض على الفريسة دون هوادة .. وتكون النتيجة هى موت العائل وانفراد الشجرة المفترسة بالحياة.*
*أيضاً يحدث هذا مع أشجار الفيكس البرازيلية التابعة للعائلة التوتية أيضاً بجانب أنواع اخرى كثيرة موجودة فى الغابات الاستوائية بمختلف أنحاء العالم..*​ 

*ان هذه الأشجار المفترسة تؤكد لنا وتعلمنا أن حب البقاء صفة أساسية فى كل ماهو موجود على كوكب الارض.*​ 
*



*

_من هنا وهناك_


*



*


*تاج الملكة*
*11 زمردة و20 ياقوتة نادرة و273 لؤلؤة و 2783 قطعة من الجواهر الثمينة و 309 قراريط من الماس الخالص .. كل هذه المجوهرات ترصع بها تاج ملكة بريطانيا .. و .. أرزاق*


*أقدم متحف*
*أقدم متحف فى العالم هو متحف مدينة الاسكندرية الذى أنشأه بطليموس الاول عام 280 قبل الميلاد .. وكان يحتوى تماثيل لآلهة الجمال والموسيقى والشعر .. كما يضم نماذج عن أحدث الاختراعات والالات الصناعية والجراحية .. وقد تحول فيما بعد إلى جامعة يونانية,,,*​




*



*
* 
النهــــــــــــر*​*
*

*



*

*يعرف النهر بأنه مجرى مائى يحمل الماء العذب من منابعه حتى مصبه.*
*وعادة تنشأ منابع الأنهار من جداول تتكون نتيجة ذوبان الثلوج فى أعالى قمم الجبال.*
*أو عن طريق مياه الأمطار الغزيرة التى تتساقط فوق التلال والهضاب وقد يتصل بعض هذه الجداول فتتكون النهيرات التى يتجمع ماؤها ويزداد فى مواسم الأمطار أو عندما تذوب الثلوج فتعمق لها مجرى ألا وهو النهر.*

*وعندما تنساب المياه من أعلى الجبال تتصل بها الجداول والأنهار التى تعرف بالروافد تضفى على النهر الرئيسى القوة والضخامة ويشكل النهر الرئيسى مع روافده تسمى بحوض النهر*

*مما يذكر فى هذا الصدد نهر الكونغو فهو يندفع من قمة هضبية عالية يصل ارتفاعها الى "270مترا" على هيئة سلسلة من المنحدرات يصل عددها 37 منحدراً تشكل فى مجموعها شلالات لفنجستون.*​

*



*
* 
لماذا تصاب العين بالاحمرار بعد البكاء لفترة طويلة؟! *​*









بعد فترة طويلة من البكاء تصبح حافة العين حمراء اللون وتنتفخ الجفون والسبب فى ذلك يرجع إلى أن جفن العين رقيق جدا ويحتوى على العديد من الأوعية الدموية.
وبعد البكاء لفترة طويلة تتمدد تلك الأوعية الدموية وتحتقن ويؤدى ذلك إلى احمرار العين!
وعند البكاء والعين مغلقة فغن عضلات العين تنكمش ولا يمكن للدم التدفق بشكل طبيعى .. وعند حك العين باليد فى اثناء البكاء فإن الدموع تتجمع تحت الجفن وهذا يؤدى إلى تورمها!​



الزجاج الفولاذى​








كان العالم الفرنسى "ادوارد بنديكتس يخرج مسرعاً عندما وقعت زجاجة تحتوى على مادة "الكلوديون" على بلاط أرضيته الرخامية فانحنى العالم ليرفع بقايا الزجاج فوجد بعضها لاصقاً بغيره بتأثير الكلوديون .. وبدأ هذا العالم على الفور تجاربه حول هذه الظاهرة حتى توصل الى صنع زجاج غير قابل للكسر بوضع الكلوديون بين طبقتين دقيقتين من الزجاج .​

​*


----------



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

حقائــــــــــق​ 



*تحتوى كل خلية بشرية على معلومات وراثية لو ترجمت الى كلمات لملأت 3000 كتاب .. يتألف كل منها من 1000 صفحة .. فى كل منها 1000 كلمة.*​ 


*تطرف عين الانسان حوالى 15 ألف مرة يومياً وتستمر كل طرفة حوالى عشر الثانية.*​ 

*يقطع الدم فى مجراه فى الشرايين يومياً .. مسافة 168 مليون ميل .*​ 

*القلب يخفق (ينبض) يومياً أكثر من 103 آلاف خفقة.*​ 
*



**لماذا تدمع العين عند تقطيع البصل ؟*​ 


*



*​ 

*السبب هو أن البصل يحوى بعض المركبات الكبريتية التى تتفاعل مع اكسجين الهواء لتكون كيماويات حادة الرائحة تسيل الدمع من العينين .*
*وقد اكتشف العلماء مؤخرا أن مثل هذه المركبات الكبريتية قد تفيد فى معالجة الربو .*​ 
*



**السبب .. فى خطورة زواج الأقارب!!!*​ 






*تتحد خصائصنا الجسمانية جميعها بجينات نرثها عن آبائنا .. وفى كل خلية من جسمنا جينان لكل خاصية من جميع خصائصنا الجسمانية التى يمكن أن تخطر لنا على بال ..نرث احاهما عن الأم ونرث الأخرى عن الأب ..*​ 


*وبهذه الكيفية تتحدد العوامل المختلفة مثل لون الشعر والانيميا وأمراض النزيف والقدرة العقلية والعوامل الأخرى التى لا يحصرها عد .*​ 

*ونظرا لامتزاج الجينات على مر الأجيال فمن المشكوك فيه أن يكون لأى أسرة رصيد نقى نققاء تاما من الجينات الطيبة فقط .. وهذا يعنى أنه حتى أحسن الأسر تحمل بضعة جينات غير طيبة من فرع خبيث فى شجرة الأسرة ويضاعف زواج الأقارب من تلك الجينات غير الطيبة فتنتج صفات غير طيبة فى السلالة .*​ 
*



*​*


كيف تتكون الظـــــلال؟​*




*يلازمك ظلك أينما ذهبت تحت ضوء الشمس وهو يطول ويقصر ويتخذ أشكالاً غريبة أحيانا لكنه معك على الدوام .. الا اذا كان الطقس غائما أو كنت داخل غرفة مظلمة.​*​



*ما هو الظل؟ ان لنا ظلالاً لأن الضوء يتحرك بطريقة معينة فهو ينبعث من مصدره فى خطوط مستقيمة تسمى "شعاع الضوء " ويتحرك فى اتجاه واحد .​​*

*لكن اذا اعترضه شىء .. انسان أو شجرة أو منزل عندئذ ليصبح المكان الموجود على الجانب الآخر للشىء الذى أوقفه مظلماً تماماً .. هذا المكان المظلم هو الظل .*​ 
*وليس للأشياء الموجودة فى غرفة مظلمة ظلال لعدم وجود شعاع ضوء متحرك .*
*وكذلك ليس للأشياء فى يوم غائم ظلال لأن السحب تكسر شعاع الضوء المنبعث من الشمس .. فهى تمتص جزءاً منه وتشتت الباقى فى كل الاتجاهات عند ذلك لا تتكون الظلال لأن شعاع الضوء قد تشتت وارتد بدلا من التحرك فى اتجاه واحد.*​​






*



*​ 

*القـــمر .. والمد والجزر*

*



*​ 

*السبب الرئيسى للمد والجزر TIDES هو تأثير الشمس والقمر الذى يتغير بتغير أوجه القمر واختلاف بعدى القمر والشمس عن الكرة الأرضية وفى حال كونهما فى شمال خط الاستواء أو فى جنوبه .. *​ 

*فعندما يكون منحنيا جاذبية الشمس والقمر متعامدين وعندما يكون نصف القمر مضيئاً تكون قوتا جاذبيتهما للماء تعملان باتجاهين متضادين وعندئذ يحدث أدنى الجزر..*​



*وعندما يكون منحنيا جاذبية الشمس والقمر على استقامة واحدة وعندما يكون القمر بدرا مكتملا أو فى المحاق تكون قوتا جاذبيتهما للماء تعملان باتجاه واحد وعندئذ يحدث أوج المد.*​​

*



**النـــوم والشخصية*

*



*​ 

*يهتم علماء وأطباء النفس منذ فترة بعيدة بحالة النوم عند الانسان فبالاضافة الى الدراسات المفصلة حول النوم وطبيعته فان البعض من علماء النفس أخذ منحنى جديد فى دراسته ..*​ 

*لقد اكتشف عالم النفس الامريكى "فريد كوينج" أن الشخص الذى يحتاج الى أقل من 8 ساعات نوم فى اليوم فانه شخص طموح ولديه القدرة على اتخاذ القرارات بسرعة وفى غاية السعادة النفسية والاجتماعية أما الشخص الذى يحتاج اكثر من 8 ساعات نوم فى اليوم يكون غير واثق فى نفسه ولا يملك القدرة على اتخاذ القرارات مع أنه يكون اجتماعياً وكما اشارت البحوث أن الشخص الذى يحب النوم الطويل فانه دائما يميل الى العزلة*​





*



**القفــــز بالمظلة*​ 

*



*​ 

*الهبوط بالباراشوت لا يعد هواية أو رياضة فحسب بل هو من أهم التدريبات فى كل جيوش العالم وعموماً فهى هواية ورياضة مثيرة تجعل من يمارسها يشعر بأنه يحلق فى الجو مثل الطيور وتجعله يشاهد من أعلى كل ما يدور على الأرض *​ 


*رسم الفنان العالمى ليوناردو دافينشى أول شكل للمظلة فى عام 1502م وفى القرن السادس عشر تمكن "ليون لونورمان"" من مدينة مونبلييه الفرنسية من الهبوط بواسطة مظلتين فى وقت واحد .. بعد ذلك جرى تطوير لشكل المظلات وطريقة آدائها حتى عام 1912م عندما قفز أول أمريكى وهو الكابتن "بيرى" من سانت لويس من طائرة بواسطة المظلة وبعد ذلك تطورت المظلات من حيث المواد التى تصنع منها.*​ 


*وكذلك الحبال وطريقة فتحها اتوماتيكيا أثناء الهبوط ولممارسة هذه الهواية أو الرياضة يجب الا يقل عمر من يقفز بالمظلة عن 16 عاماً وشهادة طبية تفيد أن حالته الجسمانية تسمح له بممارستها وموافقة والديه أولا .. لأن هذه الرياضة تتطلب جسما سليما وعادة ما يتراوح زن المظلة بين 9-11 كيلو جراما بما فيه وزن الحبال والبلاستيك *​


*وتبلغ سرعة جسم الرياضى عند قفزه من الطائرة وبعد أن يقطع مسافة 500 متر حوالى 190كم/ساعة وقد تصل الى 300كم/ساعة فى الوضع العمودى وبعد 12 ثانية من الهبوط بدون مظلة فى الهواء تثبت السرعة ويتم التكيف بين المقاومة للهواء والجاذبية وهنا تبلغ سرعة الرياضى الذى يهبط بالمظلة ما بين 2-7 أمتار فى الثانية حسب نوع الباراشوت المستخدم وقد تصل السرعة القصوى الى 10 أمتار فى الثانية الواحدة ..*​ 

*ومن الأرقام القياسية فى القفز بالمظلة "القفز من أعلى ارتفاع بالمظلة بلغ 4000 متر دون التزود بالأكسجين و 12000متر مع استعمال كمامة للأكسجين.*​ 
​*



*​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

*اصفـــرار أوراق الكتــــب

 


أوراق الكتب والجرائد والمجلات الجديدة ناصعة البياض .. بينما تحولت أوراق الكتب القديمة والمطبوعات العتيقة الى الصفرة .. السبب هو أن الورق يحتوى كميات ضئيلة من الحمض (حمض الكبريتيك) وهذه على مدى السنين تتفاعل ببطء شديد مع ألياف السليولوز فتغطيها .. ويتحول لون الورق من البياض الى الصفرة .. ان ضوء الشمس يسرع هذا التفاعل وقد يميل لون الورق الى البنى ويصبح قصفا سريع التفتت .. *

*والجدير بالذكر ان حامض الكبريتيك المركز حمض أكال جدا وهو عامل انجاز شديد الفاعلية بنزع الماء حتى من المركبات التى تحويه .. فالورق يتألف من السليولوز المادة النباتية المركبة من الكربون والهيدروجين والأكسجين .. فعندما يتفاعل حامض الكبريتيك مع الورق ينزع منه الماء أى الهيدروجين والأكسجين تاركا الكربون الأسود .. وهكذا يبدو الورق كأنه حرق** .




*
*احـــذر قلة النــــوم







أكدت دراسة استرالية أجراها علماء فى جامعة نيو ساوث ويلز أن الحرمان من النوم لمدة طويلة بعد يوم عمل شاق وطويل يؤثر بشكل خطير فى قدرة الجسم على القيام بردود الفعل السريعة ويقلل من قدرة العقل على التقكير السليم.

**أظهرت التجارب على المتطوعين أن البقاء دون نوم لمدة 18 ساعة يحدث تأثيرا مثل شرب الخمر يحدث تأثيرا مثل شرب الخمور والكحوليات على الجسم وربما يمثل خطورة أكبر .. كما أنه يقلل من سرعة رد الفعل بنسبة 50% ويشكل خطورة جسيمة على حياة الذين يقودون سياراتهم وهم فى هذه الحالة ..
يتصح العلماء بالنوم لمدة 6 ساعات يومسا على الأقل لتجنب هذه التأثيرات ومخاطرها**.
*






*طـــرائف المعلومـــات* 







ذرات الهواء التى نستنشقها تتحرك فى الجو بسرعة انطلاق قذيفة البندقية .. ولابد من ثلاثة ملايين ذرة منها مضمومة الى بعضها البعض لكى نحصل على مليميتر واحد من الهواء ..

الرجل العادى يمشى بمعدل 20 الف خطوة يومياً .. أى ما يزيد على نصف مليار خطوة فى ثمانين سنة وهى كافية للطواف حول العالم ست مرات..

رطوبة الجو تزيد من لمعان النجوم ليلاً ..

توجد على خريطة العالم دولتان تقاس مساحة كل منهما بالأفدنة أولاهما "موناكو" ومساحتها 370 فداناً .. والثانية دولة "الفاتيكان" ومساحتها 108,7 فدان فقط ..

فى استطاعة الحيوانات التكهن بالأحوال الجوية .. وكان الالمان يحتفظون بالضفادع باعتبارها بارومترات حية لأنها تطلق نقيقها حين يهبط الضغط الجوى .. وينتقل النمل الى أرض أكثر ارتفاعا قبل عاصفة المطر ..






*ألغــــــاز الطبيعة*







يقوم الثعلب أحيانا بحركات وقفزات مجنونة تلفت أنظار بعض الطيور أو الأرانب وتثير عندها الفضول لمراقبة ما يجرى .. وعن ذلك ينتهز الثعلب الماكر الفرصة ويسارع بالقبض على واحد منها .. وعندما تقوم الثعالب فى بيئتها بهذه "الحركات البهلوانية" يقال انها تسحر فريستها.





*شبـــــح بروكــن*







يمكن مشاهدة ظاهرة فريدة عندما تكون الشمس خفيضة فى السماء بخاصة فى المناطق الجبلية .. اذ تبدو ظلال الأشياء والناس ضخمة هائلة على الضباب أو السحب الواقعة تحتها ..
ويعرف هذا الظل بشبح بروكن نسبة الى جبل بروكن فى ألمانيا حيث تشاهد هذه الظاهرة المثيرة.





*هل يسمـــع الجنيـــن؟*




تبدأ وظيفة السمع فى العمل ابتداء من الشهر الرابع ويستطيع الجنين سماع الأصوات منذ هذا الوقت حيث ثبت أن الجنين يسمع الأصوات الخارجية المحيطة به .. رغم أنه محاط بالأغشية والسائل الأمينونى والسائل له القدرة على توصيل الموجات الصوتية وحملها أكبر من قدرة الهواء على ذلك .. 

فالجنين يسمع صوت أمه .. والاصوات التى تصدر من معدتها وأمعائها .. وكذلك الاصوات التى خارج جسمها فهو يسمع صوت صراخ اخوته واخواته وصوت المذياع والتلفاز والموسيقى وضوضاء المرور .. لقد أصبح من المؤكد أن الجنين يسمع الأصوات والضوضاء الخارجية ويتعود عليها فينام ويصحو ويعيش حياته كاملة رغم الظلام المحيط به من كل جهة..

"انه ليس عالماً صامتاً على اى حال" 







*كم تعيش الشجــــــــرة *؟!







شجرة البلسان تعيش 100 سنة
البتولا : 120 سنة 
الحوار : 300 سنة
الحوار : 300 سنة
الكرز : 400 سنة
الجوز : 400 سنة
الزيتون : 700 سنة
التنوب : 800 سنة
الزان النحاسى : 900 سنة
الصفصاف : 150 سنة
الحور الرجراج : 150 سنة
الصنوبر : 500 سنة
الدرار : 500 سنة
البيسيه : 1000 سنة
السنديان : 1200 سنة
أرز لبنان : 1300 سنة
الشجر الأحمر : 3500 سنة​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

*الجيش الأعور







كانت الخدمة فى الجيش المصرى فى القرن التاسع عشر شاقة .. لذلك كان الشبان الذين فى سن التجنيد يتهربون من هذه الخدمة .. فيعمد الشاب منهم إلى فقأ إحدى عينيه .. واكتشف السلطان محمد على الكبير حاكم مصر آنذاك سنة "عام 1840 " تلك الحيلة التى يلجأ إليها بعضهم.. فأنشأ لواءين من الجيش وألحق بهما هؤلاء الشباب فقط وأطلق عليهما اسم "الجيش الأعور" .. والطريف أنه دامت خدمة هذا الجيش لمدة خمسين عاماً!



*​*​​**المطـــــــــر الحمضـــى 



**تتولد الحموض الطبيعية فى مياه المطر من ذوبان ثانى اكسيد الكربون فيها .. ويحوى المطر فى المناطق المعمورة أحماضا من الغازات الصناعية المذابة فيه كثانى أكسيد الكبريت تسبب المطر الحمضى . وهذا يزيد معدل التجوية الكيماوية فيتلف المبانى والتماثيل.*

*والمطر الحمضى يلحق الضرر بالغابات وبالحياة البرية وبسبب غاز ثانى أكسيد الكبريت و أكاسيد النيتروجين الناتجة عن احتراق أنواع الوقود المختلفة ...
هذه الغازات تذوب فى قطيرات الماء المعلقة فى الهواء الرطب ثم تتساقط مطراً أو ثلجاً حامضياً يلحق الضرر بالبيئة.

"التسمم بالرصاص" .. الأدخنة المنبعثة من السيارات اثناء حركة السير تطلق ما يزيد على 22500 طن من الرصاص فى الجو كل سنة .. هذا الرصاص يمتزج بالهواء ويمتصه البشر والحيوانات الأخرى فيسمم أجسادهم والأطفال هم الأكثر تضرراً بهذا الخطر*





*أعلى عواصم العالم




أعلى عاصمة فى العالم ارتفاعاً عن سطح البحر :

لاسا "التبت" حوالى 3650م.
أندورا أعلى عاصمة فى أوربا 1061م.
مدينة مكسيكو "المكسيك" 2240م.
لابازا "بوليفيا" 3600 م.
حوهانسبرج "جنوب افريقيا" 1753م.
فيينا "النمسا" 172م.
برن "سويسرا" 540 م.
طوكيو "اليابان" 9م.
القدس "فلسطين" 763م.
القاهرة "مصر" 30م.
*




​*إناث الموت 




هناك ظاهرة عجيبة تحدث فى معظم العنكبيات مثل العقارب والعناكب وغيرها حيث يموت الذكر فور لقاء الأنثى .. وبل هذه العملية يلتقى الذكر مع الأنثى فترة طويلة .. لكن بعد أن يتم الاخصاب يلقى الذكر حتفه على يد الأنثى حيث تقتله وتأكله .. ثم يفقس البيض البيض أثناء نزوله من الفتحة التناسلية .. لذلك تظهر وكأنها تلد ويصل عدد الصغار الذين تضعهم الأنثى حوالى 45 فردا .. ويحدث هذا مع العقارب.

أما العناكب فلا يحدث اختلاف كبير عما يقع مع العقارب فعند التقاء الذكر مع الأنثى فإنه يضع لامسة بالقدم على فتحتها التناسلية حيث تمر الحيوانات المنوية إلى الأنثى وعقب الانتهاء من هذه العملية تقوم الأنثى بقتل الذكر!!​*




*لماذا تطرف العين؟







تطرف العينان بحركة لا شعورية بما يعادل مرة أو مرتين كل ثمانى ثوان . وهذه العملية تعد بمثابة حماية للعين.
خارج مقلة العين توجد طبقة من غشاء رقيق للغاية يجعلنا نشعر بألم شديد إذا تعرضت العين للغصابة باى اذى . وفى هذه الحالة يكون من الضرورى أن تطرف العين . وتقوم العين بإفراز الدموع لإخراج أى جسم غريب بها!
وعموما إذا لم يتم إغماض العين بعض الوقت لإراحتها فإنها قد تصاب بالاحتقان والجفاف فعندما تطرف العين باستمرار تصبح أكثر ليونة مما يشعرك بمزيد من الراحة وعندما تشاهد ضوءا قويا بصورة مفاجئة فإن العينين تطرفان بشكل تلقائى لتتكيف مع هذا الضوء!
*




​*مــــــــــــرض الملـــــــــوك​*







هو الناتج النهائى لعملية التمثيل الغذائى فى الانسان حيث يتغير مستوى حمض البوليك فى الدم والذى يتراوح ما بين 3-7 لكل 100 ملى دم فى الذكور ومن 2-6 فى الاناث.

يخرج حمض البوليك من الكلى وأكثر من 80% منه عن طريق البول و 20% مع الصفراء ..لكن اذا زادت النسبة داخل الجسم فان هذا يكون مؤشرا لمرض الملوك "النقرس"حيث يزداد ترسيب أملاح الصوديوم مما يؤدى الى التهاب المفاصل وتكون البداية بالمفصل الأخير من الأصابع حتى ينتهى الأمر بتكون حصوات الكلى .

وكما يقولون .. الوقاية خير من العلاج .. ومن ثم يجب عمل تحليل دورى للبول والدم .. والاقلال من تناول الأطعمة التى تساهم فى زيادة المشكلة ومنها الكبدة واللحوم الحمراء والكلاوى والمخ والسردين والاكثار من الأطعمة الأخرى سهلة الهضم مثل الألبان واللحوم البيضاء والحبوب وغيرها.
​




*تجاعيد أوجه المسنين







حينما يتقدم بالانسان العمر تقل قدرة جسمه على تجديد الأنسجة الدهنية وغيرها عما كان عليه فى مراحل نموه المبكرة فى الطفولة والشباب والرجولة نتيجة لذلك يصبح تحت الجلد مساحة يغطيها أقل مما كانت عليه ويترتب على ذلك أن يصير الجلد كالثوب الفضفاض فيتجعد وفى نفس الوقت يفقد الجلد مرونته فيعجز عن التقلص .


أما هؤلاء الذين يزدادون سمنة كلما تقدموا فى العمر فان التجاعيد لا تيدو عليهم بالدرجة التى تبدو على النحفاء وما عملية شد جلد الوجه (جراحة التجميل) التى يقوم بها البعض لا سيما النساء الا عملية تقصير لثوب الجلد على الوجه والرقبة واعادة تفصيله بمقاسات الوجه لاخفاء الغضون بقدر الامكان .*




*غرائب الأسماك






هناك أنواع كثيرة من الأسماك تعتبر من الغرائب لما لها من قدرة فائقة على حماية نفسها باساليب مختلفة .. منها سمك الشيهم الذى ينتفخ عندما يتعرض للخطر ويغطى جسمه بأشواك لمواجهة أى عدو يحاول أكله.
أما سمك السهم فله طريقة غريبة لصيد فرائسه .. حيث يطلق الماء كالسهم على الفريسة فيصيبها فيأكلها كذلك سمك الصورى الذى له رأس تشبه رأس الضفدع ويخرج كثيرا إلى البر ويستطيع القفز عاليا لالتقاط الحشرات بفمه.
وبالنسبة للسمك ثلاثى القوائم فإنه يقف على زعنفتيه وجزء من ذيله .. وهناك النوع الخبيث وفيه أجزاء مضيئة بجسمه واسنانه تشبه الأبر للدفاع بها عن نفسه أمام مفترسيه ,,,
*
*لغـــة الزهــــــــــور*







من المعروف أن الغالبية العظمى من الناس قديما وحديثا تهتم بالأزهار وتقتنيها وتهديها فى المناسبات المختلفة .. وهذا ما جعل للأزهار معان تعارف الناس عليها .. فالأزهار والورود اضافة الى شكلها الجميل ورائحتها العطرة الذكية لها معان اتفق عشاق الزهور عليها وتوارثوا العلم بها وفيما يلى نذكر معانى أهم هذه الأزهار:

زهرة الليمون : الاحسان واللطف
الكاميليا : الاعتزاز والكبر
القرنفل : الغرام والحب
الاكاسيا واللبلاب : الصداقة
زهرة البانسيه : الصداقة والتذكر
البيجونية : المحبة
الجاردينيا : الطهارة
الجربيرة : الحزن
بخور مريم : الحسد
عباد الشمس : الاحترام
الأزيليا : التواضع
الجلاديولس : السر 
السوسن : جمال الروح
المانوليا : حب الذات
السنديان : النجاح والازدهار
الليلك : الحب الأول 
الصنوبر : الصلابة والحياة الطويلة
الدفلى : الحب الأخوى
الزينية : ذكريات صداقة قديمة
اكليل الجبل : التذكار
زئبق الماء : نقاوة القلب
تم السمكة : الشموخ والكبرياء
زهرة المضعف : الطهارة والصفاء
الازيليا : التواضع





*استخراج البترول







تعتبر عملية التنقيب عن البترول واستخراجه من أشق المهمات حيث أنها تتكلف مبالغ طائلة تنفق على الاجهزة والمعدات والعمال وتقع حقول البترول فى أماكن عديدة فى العالم بعضها فى الصحراء أو تحت البحار او الغابات حيث يوجد زيت البترول oil والغاز الطبيعى natural gas فى ابار ويتجمع البترول فى مكامن وأحواض صخرية محصورة بين اقواس من الطبقات الصخرية المسامية مثل الصخور الرملية والسليكية.

ويقع البترول على بعد (500-3500م وأحيانا 8000م) مما يستدعى الحفر الالى بعد اجراء عملية البحث والتنقيب...
أما البحث فيشمل إجراء المسح الجيولوجى وتصوير مغناطيسى جوى وجاذبى للمنطقة ثم دراسة جيوكيميائية للصخور والمياه وإعداد الخرائط المتعلقة بذلك وبعدها يبدا حفر الآبار الاستطلاعية .. وبذلك يمكن الحصول على تقدير لاحتياطى البترول المتوفر فى المكامن الجديدة .. ويتم الحفر الالى بطريقتين : طريقة الحفر بالدق والحفر الدورانى ...

وفى الطريقة الأولى تحطم الصخور بمثقاب يرتفع ويهبط بواسطة رافعة الية "ونش" وفى الثانية يتم ثقب الصخور بمثقاب دورانى له ثلاث شفرات "لقمة الحفر" وفى البداية تدخل البئر ماسورة حفر واحدة تربط بها مواسير جديدة كلما إزداد عمق البئر وهذه المواسير تدير لقمة الحفر ذات الأسنان الصلدة.

ويبلغ طول كل ماسورة عادة "9 أمتار" ويبلغ قطرها 11 سم أو 14 سم وتوصل المواسير مع بعضها بواسطة أسنان لولبية الطرف. كما يتم الحفر فى مياه البحار فى أماكن عديدة من العالم .. ويعتبر البحر الشمالى واحد من أكثر الأماكن نشاطا فى الاستكشاف حاليا . وأخيرا ينقل البترول بواسطة ناقلات البترول العملاقة أو بواسطة خطوط الانابيب إلى موقع التكرير حيث تفصل منه العديد من المشتقات الهيدروكربونية الاساسية التى تدخل فى تحضير العديد من المركبات الأخرى وقد بلغ عدد المركبات البترولية فى الآونة الأخيرة عشرة الاف مركب ,,,,
*​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

_*من هنا وهناك







عادات*_
*دأب الأقوام البدائيون على تلوين جلودهم بملونات يتخذونها من الطين والمعادن والنباتات والحيوانات .. واختلفت أسباب ذلك من تبيان رتبة الشخص فى المجتمع إلى الإعداد لطقوس أو شعائر خاصة .. ولا يزال الناس فى بعض الأقطار كغينيا الجديدة يحتفظون بتلك التقاليد القديمة حتى اليوم .. بل إن هواة الألعاب الرياضية فى أوروبا وأمريكا أكثر ولعا بهذه العادة لاسيما فى العديد من الأعياد والاحتفالات ,,


مكيف الهواء
جهاز تكييف الهواء يبرد بفعل التبخر .. فيسمح للسائل المبرد بالتبخر متحولا غلى غاز داخل أنابيب التبريد .. ويمتص المبرد حرارة تبخره من الهواء الذى تسحبه المروحة من الغرفة ليعاد أبرد إليها .. فى حين يضغط غاز المبرد فى ضاغط خارج المبنى حتى يتسيل ثانية مطلقا الحرارة التى امتصها الهواء داخل الغرفة ..




**عيش الغراب






كيف يخترق فطر عيش الغراب الأحجار والخرسانة ويعيش فوقها؟!
ينمو عيش الغراب لارتفاع 4 سنتيمترات يوميا فى طبقة مرصوفة بسمك 60-75 سنتيمترا خلال 24 ساعة وقد اكتشفت أوان من الحديد ثقيلة قد رفعت حقل من عيش الغراب كأنها رفعت بآلة رافعة لأن ساق عيش الغراب مجوفة وتتكون من خلايا فردية رصت فوق بعضها وكل خلية تنمو كعمود طولى وتتكون ألياف كيتين حلزونية تلتف حول محور الخلية وهذه الكيتينات صنعت فى مواد تجعلها كأنها مصنوعة من بوليمرات قوية وتعطى قوة جانبية للخلية وجدارها لهذا تقاوم ضغط الماء الذى يدخلها بالضغط الاسموزى ويكون الضغط لأعلى وقد يبلغ 3/2 الضغط الجوى ,,,
*


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

y_a_r_a

من اجمل المواضيع 

شكرااااا لكى اختي معلومات رائعة

موضوع يستحق التقييم لا بل التثبيت ايضا"

ربنا  يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*اكتر من رائع الموضوع يا يارااااااااااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك يا قمر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2009)

موسوعه اكثر من راااااااااااائعه 

تسلم ايدك 


ميرررررسى على الموسوعه يا يارا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2009)

*جميل يا يارا*
*اسم الصليب عليكى فى ها الموضوع*
*عن جد فى منتهى الروعة *
*وتستحقى  اجمل تقييم*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## M a r i a m (15 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> y_a_r_a
> 
> من اجمل المواضيع
> 
> ...


 ميرسي كليمو لزوقك ومرورك الجميل وتقييمك للموضوع


----------



## M a r i a m (15 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اكتر من رائع الموضوع يا يارااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر*


ميرسي حبيبتي لردك الجميل وكلامك الرقيق 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (15 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موسوعه اكثر من راااااااااااائعه ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> 
> ...


 ميرسي كوكو لزوقك وردك الجميل


----------



## M a r i a m (15 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *جميل يا يارا*
> 
> *اسم الصليب عليكى فى ها الموضوع*
> *عن جد فى منتهى الروعة *
> ...


 ميرسي جوجو لزوقك ومرورك الجميل وتقييمك للموضوع
نورت بجد


----------



## ابن المصلوب (16 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل يايارا اكيد تعبتي جدااا في جمعه


----------



## M a r i a m (16 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي ابن المصلوب لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا قمررررر​*


----------



## M a r i a m (16 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------

